# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs > [Bot] [Baoli Bot] #1 D2R Bot - Multiclient Support

## EazyLoot

CLICK TO ADD BAOLI ON DISCORD
CLICK TO ADD NOZTIA ON DISCORD
CLICK TO ADD !STRIICT ON DISCORD

----------

